# Do you have too mutch records, you dont know what to listen often to mutch choice?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Any solution my classical collection cover most of ars antiqua (test me, from ars antiqua to modern day spectralist but, im starting the knew year whit thematic 18 century music , has you all witness, the profundis enter barroque lore, thanks for your subjecttion for keyboard musicc of this era i takeen notes.

Now i have a phase of forgotten lore St Galens nokter manuscript, it'S fabuleous..., and i love gregorian music.

and keyboards music especially harpsicord , some organ works of grandeure hmm hmm

But on whit the subject whit s(word) load of albums missa motets cd, legit download i dont know where to look , everything interrest me, do you have the same problem, you an academician , musicologist ,melomaniac, you love music so mutch , you realised you mostly have everything you wont but still buy records because i find out about novelty stuff worth purchasing, hey guys once again happy holliiday to all.

So how do you settle for one thing or the other, i have system im cyclic, gregorian and polyphonic music of renaissance at night late in the night f i can sleep missa of medieval lore in the morning Modernist that are quiet like Grieg Morning mood, Satie La Gnosienne.

During afternoon after diner, i need modernist that are intense , mysterious, cosmic, Hosokawa per se or Vivier per se.after super i listen to music outside classical until 9 O'clock.

So this is how i managed to listen to music i want whit a routine, But sometime i got the same work again and again and again and again, you get the picture wich one to chooses.Should i use dices, or more soo listen to frenco flemish a day, than another day another theme, does it work hmm sure.. hmm i dont know it's not perfect.

I listen to classical music a good 70% of the day 30% of the day non classical, it crazy :tiphat:
Same problem how do you solve this? everything interrest you well almost , your picky but you have so many records you did not even heard all of them fully or twice?

I tend to listen to my new purchased , or more so during x-mas re-visite of album i did not investigate or listen if you will enought so, therefore, there you have it , i probably have too mutch cds, dpwnloads ect, case solve im a mental case (just kidding) what aabout you guys ?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

For the past month I've been listening in the very early morning. I've gone through my Brahms, Beethoven SQ's, and now Tchaikovsky. Sometimes I'll check an unknown (to me) composer on YouTube.


----------



## LP collector (Aug 6, 2016)

No rhyme or reason what sets me off on a track but once on it I keep with it. For example after not listening to a single Myaskovsky string quartet for at least four years I am now gradually working through them all. I have no idea where the urge to revisit Myaskovsky came from.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I’m putting my entire library on iCloud and I’ve asked to be buried with my iPhone. If relatives keep up the payments my Verizon account, I’ll have time to hear everything according to my mood that I’ve collected over the years. In the meantime, my interest in hearing something is often triggered by what other people are currently talking about, such as a recent thread on the Bruckner 9th. Without some sense of adventure, discovery or curiosity, the listening experience can sometimes feel matter of fact or become rote.
:tiphat:


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

A good memory is essential if you have a large collection of CDs.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*A good memory is essential if you have a large collection of CDs.*

indeed friend indeed, i happen to have memory loss, i have place my cd by era on cd rack s from ars antiqua-to modernism, i have put the flemish whit the flemish composer and italians whit italians, this is the best system i found but sometime since i dont have a good eye sight or vision, it can be long before i found what im looking for like 30-40 minutes?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> *A good memory is essential if you have a large collection of CDs.*
> 
> indeed friend indeed, i happen to have memory loss, i have place my cd by era on cd rack s from ars antiqua-to modernism, i have put the flemish whit the flemish composer and italians whit italians, this is the best system i found but sometime since i dont have a good eye sight or vision,* it can be long before i found what im looking for like 30-40 minutes*?


30-40 minutes in just one section? I don't have to search half as long in my entire collection.

The problem doesn't apply to me with my own collection, although I have lots of new music to listen on spotify but selection is entirely unstructured and subject to my moods.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I just play what I'm in the mood for. As you say, sometimes it's difficult choosing summat and I have so many copies of various works (Beethoven, Brahms, Dvorak, Schumann, Schubert, Mahler symphony cycles, especially) I encounter an embarrassment of riches. I get round this by rotating them heavily over the year. I play the majority of stuff in the car.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Do I have so many records that choosing is difficult?

No. We have only a small library of cds compared with the real music-wallahs on TalkClassical. We keep them in strict alphabetical order - composer, or main 'big word' in the title. Even so, we tend to listen to a subgroup because we often don't really feel the urge to be challenged, especially since we tend to play our cds while driving around. So there are still a few cds in our collection that we haven't listened to, though by this time next year, there won't be. 

The thought of amassing a collection as big as the OP's is frankly terrifying. One erstwhile member of TC, whom I knew well, had to get rid of his large and wonderful collection of records because of a sudden crisis. It really hurt him.

So I'm striving to 'stay small' - though I may not be able to achieve this, since I'm so often dazzled by the music posted or recommended by fellow TC-ers. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I sometimes can't think what to listen to next and so keep repeating the same thing--usually an opera. Last weekend I listened to the same Martha recording about 5 times in a row. Now I am on my second go for a Leonore recording and probably will respin it again tonight. But I am happy with it.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The only stuff I avoid in the car is chamber music...not because I dislike it but because I can't hear it properly. I reserve quieter music for when I get in (before Mrs Merl comes in), ironing or school holidays.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

One type of music we avoid in the car is Klezmer - after we played a cd and John drove fast and furiously, like Jehu. 
Klezmer could have had us at the Pearly Gates a mite prematurely!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ingélou said:


> One type of music we avoid in the car is Klezmer - after we played a cd and John drove fast and furiously, like Jehu.
> Klezmer could have had us at the Pearly Gates a mite prematurely!


Playing Motorhead in the car has the same effect.


----------

